# need phone number of florist



## dianebrown (May 19, 2009)

Can anyone send me the phone number of a local florist near or in torres novas. I am in Canada but my daughter lives in Torres Novas and just delivered a baby girl. Would like to order flowers directly from there.
Thanks


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

One of this will be able to help you
Flores Rainha -
floristarainha.blogspot.com/
Floristas - Caldas da Rainha -
wikimapia.org/2201790/pt/Florista-Rainha –
floristas em caldas da rainha | 24 | 1 -
www.hotfrog.pt/.../Florista-Beg-nia-Caldas-da-Rainha
www.hotfrog.pt/.../Florista-Camelia-Caldas-da-Rainha
www.mundopt.com/.../flores-rainha-caldas-da-rainha.html
www.sitioanuncios.com/.../anuncio-00000000000000060859-Florista_Rainha_Caldas_Rainha.html


----------



## dianebrown (May 19, 2009)

*phone #*

Thank You so much


----------

